# deform wings



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I see a few deformed wings from time to time. I've never seen a lot since regressing and never seen them crash from it.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

*Ok, I will keep my fingers crossed.*

I had a result a couple of days ago; I got a call for a swarm that was hanging over the entrance to the local village hall.
I got them in a brood box and they look like they are going to stay.
I’m 99% shore that these bees are from the wall at a grain barn that has been there before I started beekeeping and I am in my 4th year. 
If they make it to next year I would like to re-queen all my hive with these bees, but that will be a question for nearer the time.

Regards Tony


----------

